# Need help naming my spice & tool carrier - Show me yours too!



## gofish (Sep 2, 2012)

Okay, I tend to make many trips in & out of the house because I forget to bring one thing or another to the cook table out back.  I used to use a basket ... It was small, didn't have a handle, and looked a little 'less manly' than I hoped for.  My daughter laughed when I used 'manly' as a criteria for needing a change.  This is what I came up with.  It works well for getting most of the small stuff I need all in one trip.  



I drilled a few holes in the center wall to holster a stick lighter and the cooker therm.  My daughter helped decorate it with some bumper stickers we had.  (Maybe it doesn't look so 'manly' anymore.)  It still feels way more functional than that old crappy basket.



The problem is that we have about three main names for it:  The man tote, bbq tool box & 'your bucket'.  I am not hooked on any of them.

I am looking for one name to label this thing with.  So throw out some new name ideas, and hopefully I can lay this issue to rest.

What are you guys using to haul spices, tools, & beers around with?  Post up your pictures here.  Thanks


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 2, 2012)

I carry mine out in my hands like a man. Lol. Making several trips. Why don't you just put it all in your purse. Just kidding. I've been looking for something to keep my stuff together.


----------



## billebouy (Sep 2, 2012)

I use a bucket.

I call it "the bucket".  :)


----------



## gofish (Sep 2, 2012)

Davidhef88 said:


> I carry mine out in my hands like a man. Lol. Making several trips. Why don't you just put it all in your purse. Just kidding. I've been looking for something to keep my stuff together.










  ... buddy's in the neighborhood have basically said the same thing to me ... If they aint makin fun of you, that means they don't like you


----------



## signalguys (Sep 2, 2012)

I just keep most of it outside on the patio where my grill and smoker are. I bought one of those tall plastic Rubbermaid Cabinets. About $100.00 and it works very well.


----------



## gofish (Sep 2, 2012)

Signalguys said:


> I just keep most of it outside on the patio where my grill and smoker are. I bought one of those tall plastic Rubbermaid Cabinets. About $100.00 and it works very well.


Good idea.  I used to keep a 'sealed' container out back, but the east coast humidity created it's own weather pattern in there.  How's the Rubbermaid do with keeping critters out?


----------



## signalguys (Sep 2, 2012)

Works great. Solid construction and the door latches pretty good.  I put a padlock and hasp on it. Of course if someone wanted it bad enough they could just take the whole thing.  LOL


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 2, 2012)

Grill Caddy!


----------



## gofish (Sep 2, 2012)

jjwdiver said:


> Grill Caddy!


Liking it!


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 2, 2012)

My other suggestion was Mr. French, but then I would have classified myself as old with the tv reference!


----------



## campfindit2 (Sep 2, 2012)

The Smoke Tote


----------



## gofish (Sep 2, 2012)

jjwdiver said:


> My other suggestion was Mr. French, but then I would have classified myself as old with the tv reference!


Good call.  I remember Mr French!   We wont call ourselves old ... we'll just say we are well versed in classic TV.


----------



## gofish (Sep 2, 2012)

campfindit2 said:


> The Smoke Tote


This is getting some smiles & head nods around the house here.  Excellent idea.


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 3, 2012)

I kinda like smoke tote. 


David


----------



## mikelikessmoke (Sep 3, 2012)

How about...... "The Absolutely Nothing Feminine About This Big Burly Man's Manly Going Smoking Like A Man, Smokin' Tote For Men"?


----------



## frosty (Sep 3, 2012)

MikeLikesSmoke said:


> How about...... "The Absolutely Nothing Feminine About This Big Burly Man's Manly Going Smoking Like A Man, Smokin' Tote For Men"?









   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Love it!


----------



## signalguys (Sep 3, 2012)

Does it match your shoes?


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Sep 4, 2012)

Here is what I have been using for the last six months:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_236554-1156-9126SR_0__?productId=3294564&Ntt=tool+box&Ns=p_product_price|0


----------



## jgilb90414 (Sep 5, 2012)

Davidhef88 said:


> I carry mine out in my hands like a man. Lol. Making several trips. Why don't you just put it all in your purse. Just kidding. I've been looking for something to keep my stuff together.


Now that's funny, I too carry things out in my hands.  After the 5th trip I think about getting a bucket, never do, and the cycle repeats its self.  Good idea on the bucket.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 5, 2012)

Good idea and being a woman, I use one of those for my nail polishes etc!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I just carry it all out by hand. Being the mom to 4 boys, you learn how to juggle lots at one time!

You could call it the "The Q Caddy"


----------



## sqwib (Sep 5, 2012)

Go fish, where does the beer go?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 5, 2012)

Randy, 'ello. as what to call your carrier , I'd say " Flavor Kit"  or  your  " Savor Bucket " , I found mine at a Garage Sale:













th_aug2009brisketeggsveggies014[1].jpg



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 5, 2012


















th_aug2009brisketeggsveggies011[1].jpg



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 5, 2012






it folds-up and has a nice container for holding your 'Bleach Water' for cleaning if needed . $160. new and the wife talked the lady at the sale from $50. to $15 . Yeah, I taught her to "haggle" real good............................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and...


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 5, 2012)

This subject came up some weeks back.   Don't remember who it was but someone posted a Husky tool box.  I found one on dabay and now use it for all my regular stuff including salt and pepper.  I move the food back and forth in trays but my tongs, rubber gloves (both the skinny ones for clean and the thick ones for hot), forks, Mavericks and probles, CDN probe and I don't know what all are in my smokin' box.

I'll have to get pics later.


----------



## gofish (Sep 6, 2012)

SQWIB said:


> Go fish, where does the beer go?









  Covered in pic #2 ... To the left of the onion!


----------



## gofish (Sep 6, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Randy, 'ello. as what to call your carrier , I'd say " Flavor Kit"  or  your  " Savor Bucket " , I found mine at a Garage Sale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome ... the price was right too.


----------



## gofish (Sep 6, 2012)

MikeLikesSmoke said:


> How about...... "The Absolutely Nothing Feminine About This Big Burly Man's Manly Going Smoking Like A Man, Smokin' Tote For Men"?


It's a mouthful, but I like the masculine emphasis ... I wish you guys could have seen that 'catch-all' basket I was using


----------

